# "بركات التجسد"



## الكرمه الصغيره (25 يوليو 2013)

​ 
*"بركات التجسد"*
*يحتل التجسد أسمى مكان في الرسالة المسيحية، إذ لا مسيحية بدون المسيح، لأنه هو العلاج الوحيد.*​ 
*لقد أرسلت السماء رسلها، فبعضهم حذر وبعضهم أنذر، وغيرهم علم وبشر، لكنهم جميعاً فشلوا في إصلاح الحال، وظلت البشرية سائرة في طريق الغواية بعيدة عن معرفة الله، إذ فشل آدم الإنسان الأول في حفظ الوصية الأولى، وهكذا بدت البشرية في طريقها إلى الهلاك المريع تحت العبادة الظاهرية والممارسات الوثنية، ضاعت معرفة الحق، وتقلص نور المحبة، وأصبح السلطان للقوة، وتربع إبليس على عرش البشرية يذيقها علقم شروره ومرير نكباته. لكن الله الذي امتلأ قلبه بالمحبة ونفسه بالحنان على البشرية التعسة، لم يرض لنا بهذا المصير القاتم، فدبرت نعمته الغنية علاجاً فريداً وإنقاذاً عجيباً، لأنه لما لم يجد مخلصاً خلصت ذراعه لنفسه ويمينه صنعت عجائب (إشعياء ١٦:٥٩).*​ 
*ولم يكن هذا العلاج وذلك الإنقاذ إلا بتنازل الإبن الحبيب الذي حلّ بيننا إذ أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس، وفي هذا يقول الرسول إن «الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه ... الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته بعد ما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا جلس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي» (عبرانيين ١:١-٣).*​ 
*لقد تحققت في هذا الإبن الحبيب جميع مطاليب الفداء، فهو القدوس الذي انفصل عن الخطاة، وهو الإنسان الكامل الذي لم يعرف خطية ولا وجد في فمه غش، وهو الوسيط الممتاز الذي تقبل شفاعته – إذ هو الذي لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله لكنه لأجلنا أخلى نفسه. وهكذا كان هذا التدبير الإلهي المجيد لخلاص البشرية أن الله لكي يصل إلى الإنسان لا بد أن يصير إنساناً. وفي هذا التدبير كان العلاج الكامل لكل أمراض البشرية التي كانت ترسف في غياهب الظلام والجهالة وترزح تحت عبء الدينونة والعداوة، عاجزة عن التحرر من قيود الخطية أو التمتع ببركات الحرية. وقد استبد بالبشرية إبليس وجنوده، ودانت النفوس لقيوده وشروره، إلى أن أضاء علينا المشرق من العلاء، فترنمت جند السماء بمجيئه، وابتهجت القلوب بإعلان ظهوره، وتمتعت النفوس بثمار تنازله وتواضعه، وانهمرت على البشرية بركات تجسده – تلك البركات التي لا حصر لها، لكننا نورد جزءاً منها هنا.*​ 
*أولى هذه البركات هي إعلان محبة الله.*
* فلقد باعدت الخطية بين الإنسان وبين الله، إذ أن خطايانا حجبت وجه الله عنا. وهكذا تصورت البشرية أن الله عدو عنيد لها، ومنتقم جبار منها، لا سبيل إلى نوال رضاه ولا طريق إلى اكتساب محبته. لكن هي الحية القديمة التي تنفث سموم الشك في محبة الله ومع أن الله يكره الخطية، لأن عينيه أطهر من أن تنظرا الشر (حبقوق ١٣:١). لكنه يحب البشر ولا يسر بموت الخاطئ بل أن يرجع عن طريقه فيحيا (حزقيال ١١:٣٣). لذلك فقد أعلن هذه المحبة واضحة بارزة يوم أن حل الرب يسوع بيننا وشرف أرضنا.*​ 
*فإلى الذين يظنون أن الله لا يحبهم، أقول أنكم إن لم تجدوا هذه المحبة في المسيح المتجسد فإنها لن توجد. فما محبة الوالدين، أو طاعة الأبناء، أو رفقة الأصدقاء، إلا ظل باهت وصورة مصغرة لتلك المحبة التي ما استطاعت آلام الصليب ولا نيران الغضب أن تقف حائلاً في سبيل إعلانها للبشر، فإن «الله بيّن محبته لنا، لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا» (رومية ٨:٥).*​ 
*أما البركة الثانية فهي تجسد ابن الله.*
* فلقد خلق الله كل شيء حسناً جداً جميلاً كاملاً، كما خضعت له كل أعمال خليقته، لكن ما أن دخلت الخطية إلى العالم حتى خرج آدم من جنة عدن مقهوراً ومهزوماً وقد فقد سلطانه وأضاع فردوسه (تكوين ٢٢:٣).*​ 
*لقد جاء الرب يسوع ليقيم ملكوتاً، ليس من هذا العالم يعترضه الفناء وينتظره الخراب، أساسه الشر والخداع، لكنه ملكوت روحي يسود على القلوب بالمحبة والتضحية، ويجذب إليه الناس بالبذل والفداء، وينقل النفس من نزوات الجسد إلى أمجاد الروح. وبعد قليل سيأتي الوقت القريب حينما ينهى الله مشهد العالم الحاضر الموضوع في الشرير، ويطرح إبليس وكل جنوده إلى البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت (رؤيا ٨:٢١). نعم، لقد فتح يسوع بتجسده أمامنا طريق الأقداس السماوية وأعطانا سلطاناً أن نصير أولاد الله (يوحنا ١٢:١)، ورثة الله ووارثين مع المسيح (رومية ١٣:٨)، ولا بد أن يدخل بنا إلى مجده الأبدي، إلى سماء جديدة وأرض جديدة يسكن فيها البر (٢بطرس ١٣:٣). فلا ننظر بعد بحزن إلى جنة عدن الأرضية، بل نتطلع بشوق إلى أورشليم السماوية حيث مسكن الله مع الناس (رؤيا ٣:٢١).*​ 
*إبليس (أعمال ٣٨:١٠). فالديانة الطاهرة النقية عند الله الآب هي هذه: افتقاد اليتامى والأرامل في ضيقتهم وحفظ الإنسان نفسه بلا دنس من العالم (يعقوب ٢٧:١). وإننا إذ نجول بالفكر في كل ناحية من نواحي البر وأعمال الرحمة، من إغاثة للملهوف أو عون للضعيف، من ملجأ لليتيم أو مستوصف للفقير، من تهذيب للطباع أو رفع للمستوى الاجتماعي، فلا شك أن هذه كلها وكثير غيرها ترجع إلى أنوار الإنجيل المشرقة ورسالة الرب يسوع السامية، الذي جاء أرضنا ليبشر المساكين ويشفي المنكسري القلوب، لينادي للمأسورين بالإطلاق والعمي بالبصر، ليرسل المنسحقين في الحرية ويكرز بسنة الرب المقبولة (لوقا ١٨:٤).*​ 
*أشكرك أحبك كثيراً*
*وكذلك أنت الرب يسوع المسيح يحبك*
*هو ينبوع الحياة والخلاص الأبدي*
*فتعال...هو ينتظرك*​ 

*الكرمه...*​


----------

